# "Admin"



## Andrew

I would like to know, just out of curiosity, who is the "Admin" of this website?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick

Probably DeShawn or Leah. I am not really sure though.


----------



## admin

I choose to administer the site as admin and not my name. This is my decision and I do so because I have no vested interest in mantids. This site was created at the request of others, for the benefit of the emerging hobbist population of mantid keepers. I do not keep mantids, I do not sell them. I merely provide this site for people to use, funded out of my own pocket. I do not get involved in discussions, I only scan the site to make sure everything is in line. I have moved a few threads into the appropriate forum and I have deleted and/or locked a total of 4 threads since this site has gone public. All of these threads had to do with overseas shipping of mantids or ooths. That subject is one of the few things that I will not allow on this site. I have my reasons for this and I will continue to enforce this as long as this site is active.


----------



## Andrew

I think that one of the hobbyists here should be the admin. But hey, thats just me.

-Andrew


----------



## admin

I really appreciate you voicing your thoughts on this site and my role. Most adults would see an impartial admin as an advantage. There are two moderators on this site that are hobbyists and very knowledgeable.

I own this site and ultimately make the decisions regarding the direction of it. This will remain the situation as long as I am the owner. If that is a problem then you are more than welcome to stop posting. I offer this site as a service, not a requirement. Perhaps you should consider why this is an issue all of the sudden? Prohibiting discussions on illegal activity is a pretty foolish reason to get upset. There is no need to continue this discussion in this thread. If you would like to ask any more questions or make any more comments please do so via email.


----------



## FieroRumor

Well, It is VERY nice of you to host this!  

Two big virtual thumbs up.


----------



## MicroMantis

Yeah, what a nice person... :!:

Why won't you alow some topics :?:


----------



## Rick

I completely understand the reason for that particular topic not being allowed. This is a great site that will get even better with time. Many thanks to those who mod or admin it.


----------



## admin

> Yeah, what a nice person... :!: Why won't you alow some topics :?:


What topics do you wish to discuss that are not allowed?

To all of those who have offered their thanks for the site, it is my pleasure to provide it for all of you. Thank you for utilizing it.


----------



## Chris Dickie

I would be interested in knowing why you won't allow topcs about intenational shipping of oothecae, I am not trying to start an argument but I can't think of any reason why they aren't allowed

Hope you can answer my question

Thanks

Chris


----------



## admin

I will allow the discussion of LEGAL shipping anytime. However bringing anything of value into the US without clearing US customs and USFW is illegal and therefore the information posted on this site could be used during an investigation of smuggling. Now, if I see information of illegal activity and do not report it then I can be implicated in these investigations as well. I have no desire to be a part of anything like that and as such I have decided that these discussions will not be allowed.

I know that there are a lot of opinions out there about whether ooths fall under these rules; I have heard many people say that they don't and that you can ship them without worry. That is just plain wrong. I know of several individuals who have been fined and had their ooths seized by customs and FWS. Regardless of the opinions out there it is illegal and you can be fined and possibly jailed for this.

I am not naive enough to think that this doesn't happen, I know for a fact that it does. But there will be no posts made on this site regarding smuggling of any kind. This not only protects me and this site, it also protects the individuals shipping and receiving these items.

I posted some more information regarding smuggling, regulations and penalties on this thread, http://www.mantidforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=310

I hope this answers your question and gives you a little insight to my restriction of this topic. If you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## Chris Dickie

ah, ok

I understand the laws in the USA are a lot stricter

I would not ship to the USA unless it was a large order and it would have to be at the buyers risk, as I cannot make international phonecalls confirming with different US agencies if they can receive them

Many people who export inverts do something similar to this as the person in the country is more likely to know about legislation etc


----------



## admin

That is completely understandable. It is the person receiving the shipment that is responsible for the regulations.


----------



## admin

I found some more information regarding FWS regulations I thought would be relevant.

*How do I import or export my commercial wildlife shipment?*

Generally, you must import or export your shipment through one of our designated ports, declare your shipment to us on a special form, and receive clearance from us for your shipment.

In most cases, you must be licensed with us and pay user fees for each shipment.

*What is wildlife?*

Wildlife is any living or dead wild animal, its parts, and products made from it. Wildlife not only includes mammals, birds, reptiles, amphibians, and fish, but also invertebrates such as insects, crustaceans, arthropods, molluscs and coelenterates.

*What about animals that are captive-born or bred, or hatched in captivity?*

These animals and their parts, products, eggs, and offspring are also wildlife.

From www.fws.gov

as such ooths would fall under these regulations.


----------



## Jesse

It is my understanding that USFW deals strictly with endangered species and/or CITES species as well as potential disease carrying organisms (mostly livestock). APHIS deals with regulations concerning insect/pest imports and has a long list of species/taxa which are regulated, APHIS does mention that an import permit is necessary if mantids are to be released into the environment for pest control, but only for T. sinensis and M. religiosa, other species are not allowed(for release). I hope this helps, I am not trying to argue, I am just stating how I interpreted the info given by the government websites, doesn't mean I am correct by any means!


----------



## admin

You are correct on the APHIS information.

Unfortunately FWS regulations not only apply to live animals and their offspring but any animal related prodcuts. I have a background in customs clearance and have dealt with them on several occasions. Any animal shipment including eggs, or ooths as the case may be, are subject to regulations and inspections by FWS. They do cover CITES and ESA inspections and permits, but they also cover any animal shipments entering or leaving the country to the extent that even some types of leather are regulated.


----------



## Jesse

Do you know which USFW permit may be used to import oothecae if one is needed?


----------



## admin

The permit application can be found here http://forms.fws.gov/3-200-3.pdf. The import process information can be found here http://www.le.fws.gov/pdffiles/CommIEhc.pdf. There is alot more information available on the FWS site, www.fws.gov.


----------



## Jesse

Thanks!


----------

